# Is FX 6100 good for gaming?



## lennoxlewis2

so pretty much the title! i have been considering the fx 6100 For gamimg and to be able to run bf3 ultra nicely. i have been told that it is no good for gamimg becase of the 6 cores but i wouldn't think that would really decrease performance in games. so is it any good? first time posting and i am new to the whole computers


----------



## Gun

It's OK. I think the Phenom II X4 960T would be better though . I've read a lot of comparisons online and every single one of them say the 960T is better. Although if your budget isn't too tight I'd switch to Intel, but it's up to you .


----------



## lennoxlewis2

do you know why it makes it better? and nah tight buget wann go roughly up to one hundered buget wise


----------



## spirit

The Phenoms are sometimes faster because they have a better architecture to put it simply. The FX-6100 is actually a decent gaming chip though.


----------



## lennoxlewis2

so would you think it'll be good idea to hace the fx6100 then?


----------



## spirit

The FX-6100 will be fine for just gaming if you don't want an Intel system.


----------



## lennoxlewis2

okay but why do so many people bash the bulldozer series? seems decent to me?


----------



## spirit

They bash them because they are sometimes slower than the old Phenom IIs and slower than the Intel chips, but the FX-6100 will be fine for gaming.


----------



## lennoxlewis2

okay sweet, so it can run bf3 ultra fine? sorry for load of questions


----------



## spirit

You need a powerful GPU to play BF3 at ultra. The CPU should be strong enough to support playing at ultra if the GPU is strong enough.


----------



## lennoxlewis2

yeah saw reviews on the gpu i am getting that it can run ultra so should be all good ^^


----------



## linkin

IMO wait for the next revisions (like FX 6170) or next stepping, or even the next line of CPU's. Bulldozer was rushed out and not ready, and thus, many things with it are broken.

Either save your cash and wait, or save your cash and buy something Intel.


----------



## byteninja2

The only GPU that will run BF3 on ultra with 40 FPS+ is a GTX 670 or GTX 680 or 7970. Also, a Intel i3-2100 will perform better in most games, except BF3. Also, if you are getting a $450 GPU, why dont you get a $200 CPU?


----------



## tech savvy

byteninja2 said:


> The only GPU that will run BF3 on ultra with 40 FPS+ is a GTX 670 or GTX 680 or 7970. Also, a Intel i3-2100 will perform better in most games, except BF3. Also, if you are getting a $450 GPU, why dont you get a $200 CPU?



Wrong. I can play it on ultra with my 560 ti 448 ultra, allday. Avg. 47fps, range from 40-60+. The game uses at it max 1250MB.


----------



## StrangleHold

byteninja2 said:


> Also, a Intel i3-2100 will perform better in most games, except BF3. Also, if you are getting a $450 GPU, why dont you get a $200 CPU?


 
Bull, the 2100 is locked. The 6100 is unlocked and will clock to 4.5/4.6ghz easy.


----------



## spirit

StrangleHold said:


> Bull, the 2100 is locked. The 6100 is unlocked and will clock to 4.5/4.6ghz easy.


Very true. If you're not happy with the performance at stock speeds, so long as you've got decent cooling, you can easily overclock the 6100 as it's multiplier unlocked. Overclocking can actually give you quite a large performance gain in games depending on the game and how far you overclock.


----------



## linkin

byteninja2 said:


> The only GPU that will run BF3 on ultra with 40 FPS+ is a GTX 670 or GTX 680 or 7970. Also, a Intel i3-2100 will perform better in most games, except BF3. Also, if you are getting a $450 GPU, why dont you get a $200 CPU?



Totally untrue and it also depends on your resolution.

Cards like the 5850, 5870, 460, 470, 480, 560, 570, 7850, 7870 can all run the game on Ultra. You just need a CPU that can keep up as well, since Battlefield likes lots of strong threads.


----------



## claptonman

Any of those cards can play it at ultra, yes. But just depends on what FPS you're aiming for. My 6100 and 670 never goes below 50fps on BF3.


----------



## byteninja2

I was thinking at 1440p. But, a 560ti 448 can run ultra BF3 with 40fps? No way. That must be a pretty low res.


----------



## linkin

byteninja2 said:


> I was thinking at 1440p. But, a 560ti 448 can run ultra BF3 with 40fps? No way. That must be a pretty low res.



It's practically the same as a 570. My system ran Bf3 just fine at ultra with 2xAA. Ofc I turned occlusion off just because it's a useless fps drain


----------

